# Does anyone remember this game ?



## clint308 (Oct 29, 2013)

It was from about 20 years ago when apple computers were at school(high school )
I think it was called Millionware or something similar
The object was to make money
answer questions , make bets (i think ) cant really remember to much , a few bongs and drinks since then 
I have looked all over internet and cant find anything on it


----------



## mewk69 (Nov 5, 2013)

Could it be this?

http://www.myabandonware.com/game/millionaire-the-stock-market-simulation-release-2-2e7


----------



## 1itsme (Nov 5, 2013)

nice link, thnx


----------

